# Need help and suggestions to find a home for a lovely handicapped pigeon



## Flutter (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, I just registered on here and am trying to find a home for a feral pigeon with a neurologic issue. The bird was cared for lovingly for about 10 years by my friend's father, who has recently passed away. It was kept in the bird room in its own cage with two parrots (each in their own cages). Otherwise healthy, the pigeon has head spasms, it seems. I only saw it yesterday at the Shiva. I never knew people could keep a pigeon as a pet until now. The bird is currently in Long Island. Ideas/suggestions for a forever home, or a sanctuary are welcome! Please reply. thanks !!!! 

ps - My keeping the bird is not an option, 2 cats and a cockatiel already have the run of our small condo. I'm just an animal lover who wants to see a handicapped bird live out a comfortable life. Many thanks. Chrissy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could a moderator please move the above post to a thread that was already started?
Could get more viewings.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Could a moderator please move the above post to a thread that was already started?
> Could get more viewings.


I just sent Treesa a PM to do that..........there's already a thread started......


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that your friend's father passed away. I'm sure we can find someone in your area who can take it, please do check back in the next few days to see.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Yikes... that 21 Amazing Facts site is interesting, but it is sponsored by a "pigeon deterrent" company that pigeon proofs buildings with nasty looking spikes!


----------

